# FXM HD



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Fox Movie channel the same as FXM?

http://www.foxmoviechannel.com/schedule.php

according to the bottom of the web page it says;

Get Fox Movie channel including FXM.

FXM is HD, limited commercials.

If it is a separate channel, be nice if Dish would carry it.

If Dish is carrying it, what's the channel#?

thanks


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

It's ALL one & the same channel - which you would have seen if you had clicked on the "Get Fox Movie Channel including FXM" link at the top of the page.

Fox Movie Channel simply changes to FX Movie Channel (FXM) during prime time.

Obviously, DISH is NOT carrying (any) of it in HD; very few providers currently are.


----------



## LouF_Dish (Dec 1, 2011)

dishrich said:


> It's ALL one & the same channel - which you would have seen if you had clicked on the "Get Fox Movie Channel including FXM" link at the top of the page.
> 
> Fox Movie Channel simply changes to FX Movie Channel (FXM) during prime time.
> 
> Obviously, DISH is NOT carrying (any) of it in HD; very few providers currently are.


For FX, Channel 136 in HD, press your guide button to be sure HD or SD and HD is selected.

:flag: Olympic Gold! GO USA!! :flag:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe the FXM portion of the movies are edited and have commercials.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

LouF_Dish said:


> For FX, Channel 136 in HD, press your guide button to be sure HD or SD and HD is selected.


You DO realize this is NOT even the same channel the OP was asking about...but thanks anyway... 

(hint: click on the OP's link & it WILL tell you about what we were discussing; FX & FXM ARE 2 totally different things)

AGAIN, FXM (FX Movies) is simply a (prime-time) portion of Fox Movie Channel. (just like Nickelodeon turns into Nick-at-Night - get it?)


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

got it.

thanks.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Now, MGM HD is limited commercials (one break); FXM is no different than watching movies on FX. That is, commercials like any other channel that airs commercials.

FXM operates from 3:00 PM Eastern to 3:00 AM/3:30 AM Eastern FOX Movie Channel operates from 3:00 AM/3:30AM Easter to 3:00 PM Eastern.

It woudl be nice to have the HD feed, if it is available.

By the way, a long time ago, DISH carried FXM 24 hours/day, before they adopted FOX Movie Channel. Sometime this past winter, FXM and FOX Movie Channel when into the above scheduling arrangement. Also, it seems, Turner Classic movies has added older FOX movies to its schdule, probably as a result of these changes.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

you'r right, FXM seems to have as many commercials as alot of other stations, I don't understand why they advertise "limited commercials" It only takes one 2 hour movie to figure out they aren't "limited".

So much for truth in advertisement:nono:


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, Fox Movies used to be a decent peer to Turner Classic Movies. Especially once AMC moved away from uncut old movies to crappy movies filled with commercials.

I dropped Hulu Plus because, in part, they inserted commercials into their movies. It looks like Turner Classic Movies is the last bastion of old classics without commercials.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Fox Movie Channel has gone downhill in my opinion with the commercials as it used to be commercial-free and uncut. (I think that the older movies in the morning are still uncut and commercial-free.) Same can be said about IFC (although the movies were uncut last time I saw it) and of course AMC with its movies.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Fox Movie Channel has gone downhill in my opinion with the commercials as it used to be commercial-free and uncut. (I think that the older movies in the morning are still uncut and commercial-free.) Same can be said about IFC (although the movies were uncut last time I saw it) and of course AMC with its movies.


Well, if Fox MC is showing uncut commercial free /and or "limited" commercials in the AM, that is their work-around for their advertisement on the FXM.com web site. They just fail to mention what time of day they are offering the perks:lol:


----------

